# Who I Am And Why I Write



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

If you have not already checked out my blog, this article might not make any sense to you. So you might want to do that first . You can find it at: https://joshsmusings.com

But for those of you who have seen some of my articles, this one is incredibly special to me, as it is a very personal account of why I am writing, and what motivates me to do it. I really hope it speaks to you in some way today.

Sometime last year, I started writing journals to try to help me process the emotions, feelings, and events that happen throughout my life that I need to make sense of. Over the years I have become a very proficient and precise communicator, but communicating my feelings, even to myself was a completely different matter. At some point, I came to realize I could accurately express my feelings at a given moment through words on a page, often even better than I could understand [...] (Read More Below)

https://joshsmusings.com/who-i-am-and-why-i-write


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m certainly not the right person to give advice, but Im going to there was a song that I relate to almost everyday, the words are 100% spot on. WE ALL NEED SOMEONE TO LEAN ON❤ I think your “how to” videos are to be commended. One of the best gifts a person can give is knowledge, to help them achieve their goals. It’s easy to just throw money at a problem that’s fixable with money, that doesn’t give me the satisfaction of helping a person. I’m willing to bet if anyone ever needs advice or someone to share their situation, it’s right here on this Forum❤ Here’s one that I never will understand. How the people in the USA ever got to the place of disrespect, lying, Poor Me, Oh Whoa is me The following statement is only my experience with my used to be friends I do not want to include anyone on this Forum, The following is my observation, not intended to offend anyone. A close friend was an All For Me type of personality, but we got along really well, because both of us rode bicycles seriously. Every job he quit was always someone else’s fault His wife was always doing things for him. One day my friend said he was leaving his wife that’s when my mouth blurted out “ The Marriage Vows Have Been Changed Instead Of Reading, “Till Death Do You Part, They Now Read, Until Something Better Comes Along I told him Him Im not Judging Him, only he can answer that question. They worked things out❤ My friend passed away shortly after☹ I try to make a positive difference in people’s life Riding bicycles and motorcycles taught me a valuable lesson, “Don’t look down the road too far, your more than likely to miss amazing things a on the way to your destination. This Forum is comprised of highly intelligent, respectable, caring members❤ This is my go to place when my world gets too much for me to handle.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think writing things down is a great way to not only share, but to be able to recount your day. I’ve started a whole new way of eating, do to the fact I need to lose fat The scales weren’t moving at first, so I started writing every thing I ate down Seems I was not remembering things as correctly as I thought. My inspiration comes from my family and to someone who probably doesn’t realize how much of an impact he made on me. Truthornothing lost a lot of weight, over the years I believe he was 53 when he told us how much weight he lost. He ripped his biceps at one point in time. I should have told him a long time ago, how much his life has changed mine.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag: For someone not who considers himself not appropriate for giving advice you certainly dispense some pretty awesome advice in what you've written. Perhaps you might consider posting your own advice Blog letting us in on more of your personal stories of both success and failures. You are the glue that binds this forum together.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you very much JR, I’m very humbled. I learn from people like you JR❤ JR, you are an inspiration to a lot of us, you have have issues in life most people would be “Oh Poor Me” , but yet you send gifts to people, never asking anything in return❤ I would back you up any day of the week. Another gentleman I think very highly of is Winnie❤ Winnie is one amazing gentleman. I will just leave it at that A gentleman whom I miss dearly on the Forum is Charles, He was one of those people that come along in a lifetime❤ Bill and Daranda Hays have contributed more to the sport of slingshots than I can count❤ TreeFork is always there when I have a question My wife and I were going to go to Chicago to have dinner with TreeFork, I kept saying this weekend, well he moved. There is not always tomorrow GrayWolf is one person I am proud to have met, his knowledge of slingshots, pool is amazing. Nathan and his family are right at the top as far as I’m concerned, Simple Shot also contributes greatly to this sport. Andy, the man behind the scenes at Simple Shot is one person you need to meet the reason I replied to SharpshooterJD is its not that I know anything, I just pay attention to people I trust. I think JD will be fine, he just needs to don’t look so far down the road, take it one step at a time. Dart league funny story we went to Indianapolis for a State tournament, and as luck would have it I drew a first class Butt Face I walk up to shake his hand prior to the match Butt Face shrugs me off He keeps looking down the boards, and I ask him if there was a problem. He looks at me and says, “I’m trying to find out who I play next I said “He## you haven’t beat me this is a Cinderella story I not only beat him, but after the match he storms off. Moments later the people running the tournament walk up to me and tell me they had to disqualify our match seems Butt Face was a Pro and I was several classes Lower I love good Karma


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

JD, you and I are very fortunate to be a part of an amazing Slingshot Forum. I fully understand it’s a Forum based on slingshots but when you add those family oriented post it makes it a complete Forum❤ We all have issues, after all we are human This Forum is the first place I head after making coffee A TRUE friend of mine makes things out of scrap steel, that totally amaze me. I called him a sculptor one time, and he said he just welds stuff together I kid him once in awhile by staring at his forehead. He always says, “what are you looking at” I tell him I’m trying to figure out how he can see such amazing things out of a pile of junk Ed and his FAMILY have a small grain hauling business. Ed says they make just enough to live comfortably, but his biggest paycheck is his family❤ I put the word TRUE in capital letters for a reason. When we threw darts, it was always in a tavern, so I drank One evening after darts I told my wife I was sick and tired of all the drama concerning people getting out of control after too many drinks. It was all good until they started losing, then it was always someone else’s fault. I still will drink A cold beer in the hot summer with a Friend After I quit drinking I found out how many FREINDS I didn’t have There are a few of us that keep in contact, and guess what!!!!!! They are all close families JD I watched your early catch box videos, your enthusiasm is contagious, 100% fun You were the reason I showed Ed your metal working videos He doesn’t have internet, well he does for his kids schooling. I will get over to Eds in the next couple weeks, and post some pictures of his STUFF as he calls it Tunnel vision can be good for some things, but be careful you don’t miss the good stuff along the way I hope we continue this post for a long time JD I realize you have a YouTube channel, and I think it’s great, but this Forum and it’s members,”you included “ is my release from this mixed up world. Look forward to seeing your post


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag, even if one looks down the road too far, he/she may see only a mirage.

...or dancing monkeys...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao Thwack


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

JD It took me years to understand this statement, I mean I knew what people were saying, but I didn’t feel it in my sole.❤ Be positive, look at the bright side After telling myself to be positive and look at the good side of things it finally clicked. Even if things didn’t turn out for the best, I didn’t dwell on my grief for a longer period of time❤ the outcome unfortunately is not always going to turn out the way we want, but on the other hand it just might One day someone will tell you that you have made a positive impact on their lives and hopefully it will give you a feeling of gratitude like nothing else you have ever experienced Oh wait I already have told you that your videos encourage me and countless others By no means am I qualified to offer advice to others, I AM LOOKING AT LIFE FROM THE THE ENDING OF THE STORY❤


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Tag I loves ya. Not inclined to say that lightly, but there you have it. Your posts have been a tonic and hope there are many more to come. I wont be on this here forum much anymore, got a house to build and The Handbrake wants me front and center to the task in hand. Fair enuff. She is a force to be reckoned with. All the best mate and best wishes to you and family.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Rosco looking forward to your return


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Tag said:


> I'm certainly not the right person to give advice, but Im going to there was a song that I relate to almost everyday, the words are 100% spot on. WE ALL NEED SOMEONE TO LEAN ON❤ I think your "how to" videos are to be commended. One of the best gifts a person can give is knowledge, to help them achieve their goals. It's easy to just throw money at a problem that's fixable with money, that doesn't give me the satisfaction of helping a person. I'm willing to bet if anyone ever needs advice or someone to share their situation, it's right here on this Forum❤ Here's one that I never will understand. How the people in the USA ever got to the place of disrespect, lying, Poor Me, Oh Whoa is me The following statement is only my experience with my used to be friends I do not want to include anyone on this Forum, The following is my observation, not intended to offend anyone. A close friend was an All For Me type of personality, but we got along really well, because both of us rode bicycles seriously. Every job he quit was always someone else's fault His wife was always doing things for him. One day my friend said he was leaving his wife that's when my mouth blurted out " The Marriage Vows Have Been Changed Instead Of Reading, "Till Death Do You Part, They Now Read, Until Something Better Comes Along I told him Him Im not Judging Him, only he can answer that question. They worked things out❤ My friend passed away shortly after☹ I try to make a positive difference in people's life Riding bicycles and motorcycles taught me a valuable lesson, "Don't look down the road too far, your more than likely to miss amazing things a on the way to your destination. This Forum is comprised of highly intelligent, respectable, caring members❤ This is my go to place when my world gets too much for me to handle.


Brilliant advice and insight man. I agree 100%. This is really special. Thank you .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Tag said:


> I think writing things down is a great way to not only share, but to be able to recount your day. I've started a whole new way of eating, do to the fact I need to lose fat The scales weren't moving at first, so I started writing every thing I ate down Seems I was not remembering things as correctly as I thought. My inspiration comes from my family and to someone who probably doesn't realize how much of an impact he made on me. Truthornothing lost a lot of weight, over the years I believe he was 53 when he told us how much weight he lost. He ripped his biceps at one point in time. I should have told him a long time ago, how much his life has changed mine.


I agree, writing is super powerful, and has certainly made a big difference in my life.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Tag said:


> JD, you and I are very fortunate to be a part of an amazing Slingshot Forum. I fully understand it's a Forum based on slingshots but when you add those family oriented post it makes it a complete Forum❤ We all have issues, after all we are human This Forum is the first place I head after making coffee A TRUE friend of mine makes things out of scrap steel, that totally amaze me. I called him a sculptor one time, and he said he just welds stuff together I kid him once in awhile by staring at his forehead. He always says, "what are you looking at" I tell him I'm trying to figure out how he can see such amazing things out of a pile of junk Ed and his FAMILY have a small grain hauling business. Ed says they make just enough to live comfortably, but his biggest paycheck is his family❤ I put the word TRUE in capital letters for a reason. When we threw darts, it was always in a tavern, so I drank One evening after darts I told my wife I was sick and tired of all the drama concerning people getting out of control after too many drinks. It was all good until they started losing, then it was always someone else's fault. I still will drink A cold beer in the hot summer with a Friend After I quit drinking I found out how many FREINDS I didn't have There are a few of us that keep in contact, and guess what!!!!!! They are all close families JD I watched your early catch box videos, your enthusiasm is contagious, 100% fun You were the reason I showed Ed your metal working videos He doesn't have internet, well he does for his kids schooling. I will get over to Eds in the next couple weeks, and post some pictures of his STUFF as he calls it Tunnel vision can be good for some things, but be careful you don't miss the good stuff along the way I hope we continue this post for a long time JD I realize you have a YouTube channel, and I think it's great, but this Forum and it's members,"you included " is my release from this mixed up world. Look forward to seeing your post


Defintely love these forums. I would not be anywhere close to the person I am today with out them. You all have taught me so much it's crazy.

Amazing story's man! Thank you very much for sharing.

That's so cool to hear. I remember that old catch box video . Really appreciate the kind words man. I really needed this right now.

I would love to see some of Eds work!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Tag said:


> JD It took me years to understand this statement, I mean I knew what people were saying, but I didn't feel it in my sole.❤ Be positive, look at the bright side After telling myself to be positive and look at the good side of things it finally clicked. Even if things didn't turn out for the best, I didn't dwell on my grief for a longer period of time❤ the outcome unfortunately is not always going to turn out the way we want, but on the other hand it just might One day someone will tell you that you have made a positive impact on their lives and hopefully it will give you a feeling of gratitude like nothing else you have ever experienced Oh wait I already have told you that your videos encourage me and countless others By no means am I qualified to offer advice to others, I AM LOOKING AT LIFE FROM THE THE ENDING OF THE STORY❤


Great advice again. Positivity is certainly something I struggle with being a perfectionist. I tend to worry way more than is neccesary. Most of the time I stay pretty positive though. I have certainly gotten better at it. But it's still hard. I love my life, but I just get bogged down in the details until I can't see what's around me.

Your encouragment means the world to me man. Appreciate it so, so much, more than you know. Hope we can talk more in the future.



rosco said:


> Tag I loves ya. Not inclined to say that lightly, but there you have it. Your posts have been a tonic and hope there are many more to come. I wont be on this here forum much anymore, got a house to build and The Handbrake wants me front and center to the task in hand. Fair enuff. She is a force to be reckoned with. All the best mate and best wishes to you and family.


And I agree whole heartedly with rosco. This post really touched me Tag.

That's a big job rosco. Wishing you the best of luck man.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Im glad to see you are still with us on the Forum. What have you been doing lately?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Tag said:


> Im glad to see you are still with us on the Forum. What have you been doing lately?


Yeah, I don't check it as much anymore as I used to. Working on various projects, both personal and business related. Trying to do what you said and not look down the road too far. Mostly failing at that, but I am trying. Working on videos, working on upgrading my shop, teaching at my local gym, researching new tools, and working on new products to sell.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I usually have too many things going at once. Especially in my head. If I make myself slow down it works for awhile. I have decided that’s the way my brain works. Keep me posted once in awhile if you don’t mind.


----------

